# Sapphire HD 7770 Vapor-X 1 GB



## W1zzard (May 30, 2012)

Sapphire's HD 7770 Vapor-X uses the company's exclusive cooling solution paired with a large overclock out of the box. As result the card is whisper quiet in both idle and load, yet temperatures are comfortably low too. The card also comes at reasonable pricing of $150, an HDMI cable is included, too.

*Show full review*


----------



## Casecutter (May 31, 2012)

Nothing to fault here... just a great perf/watt/$ win.

I suppose right now the next best card would be a GTX560 Non-Ti having an upper hand due to bieng $170 -AR pricing. Though still not great as when you look at actual game play FPS the difference isn't but maybe 15%; although titles like BF3, Stalker COP, or Skrim there's a clear advantage GTX560 Non-Ti.  Against the GTX560 Non-Ti, performance to watt and difference idling can factor monthly on the electric bill. 

Without a new Kepler to force the pricing this is how we sit.  Although, I think Sapphire will be aggressive on this model and offer it with a $10 rebate often as they'll normally provide.


----------



## Over_Lord (Jun 1, 2012)

Great card. But power consumption almost equal to HD7850. And in performance, HD7850 wayy higher.

Similar condition between HD7870 and HD7950.


----------



## Casecutter (Jun 1, 2012)

thunderising said:


> Great card. But power consumption almost equal to HD7850. And in performance, HD7850 wayy higher.
> 
> Similar condition between HD7870 and HD7950.


Yea, true but that just suggests to me is Pitcairn is pretty much the sweet spot for all the Southern Island silicon. Which is how AMD has been doing it, design to the "mean" then scale up or down from that.  Then what's it matter you're having AMD compete against themselves alway a goodposition.  The price-performance is how most folk choose a card and it doesn't matter which you choose in the AMD line-up the performance/$ is fairly liner.  That said they also make the mainstream sku's provide the best performance/$, but there's only so much as it becomes market driven and with no real green team components to via against (perf. or watts) the price can persevere. 

Why are we testing with 12.3 drivers, when 12.4’s have been on the down-lo for 5 weeks?


----------



## Hedek (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the great review(s). 

I've been looking to buy a new card for weeks. At first I wanted a 7850 but felt it is overpriced due to the lack of 660 competition. I thought of waiting for nVidia to release their mid-range cards, but seems like they're still months away so decided to settle for this one since it's half as expensive as the 7850 (roughly $130 vs $260).

Ordered a Visiontek at first for $127 (after tax and shipping) then cancelled the order after reading this review and got the Vapor-X for $135 (with free shipping and after mail-in rebate). Hope it's a good choice.


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Jun 13, 2012)

what I'm not understand , almost on AMD Radeon graphic card review in TPU always have this disadvantage :

"No support for CUDA and PhysX"...???

I think this not really necessary to include in disadvantage point and really not relevant, come on when we will see this happen and possible on AMD will use CUDA or phsyx???

if may I suggest, why not put this disadvantage point on all nVidia card review :

-No Morphological AA
-No Support Avivo 

ah, you know what I mean.


----------

